# Samyang announces the MF 85mm f/1.8 for EF-M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 27, 2018)

> *Samyang unveils the MF 85mm F1.8 ED UMC CS lens for mirrorless cameras with APS-C crop sensors*
> Samyang Optics launches a new manual-focus lens for mirrorless shooters: The MF 85mm F1.8 ED UMC CS is designed for use with APS-C sensor mirrorless cameras in the following mounts: Sony E, Fujifilm X, Canon M, and Micro-Four-Thirds. It is competitively priced and light-weight. This medium telephoto lens inherits the renowned image quality of Samyang’s manual focus series and also boasts beautiful out of focus bokeh and availability for a variety of cameras.
> 
> *Ideal portrait lens, with a fast, bright maximum aperture…*
> This manual-focus 85mm F1.8 ED UMC CS lens is a medium telephoto lens, with a similar angle of-view to a 135mm lens when compared to full-frame cameras. The Samyang MF 85mm F1.8 ED UMC CS is designed with 9 lens elements in 7 groups and it delivers high resolution from the centre to the corners of the image. A high-refractive and an extra-low dispersion element...



Continue reading...


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Aug 27, 2018)

At long last... I've been waiting for Samyang to make a mirrorless-specific version of this lens. The existing 85/1.4 for the XF, EF-M, and M43 was designed for full-frame and just has a metal tube bolted to the lens to make up the flange distance. It's a lot larger and heavier than it needs to be.

If it performs as well as the 85/1.4, this will likely be the sharpest portrait lens for EOS M cameras yet.


----------



## slclick (Aug 27, 2018)

This is great news for me as I love the 135mm focal length on FF and together with the 22 f/2, this would be my ideal M5 two lens combo.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 27, 2018)

I guess I'm just spoiled, but I want AF for this FL....Waiting...


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Aug 27, 2018)

brad-man said:


> I guess I'm just spoiled, but I want AF for this FL....Waiting...



I sympathize. While a Canon 85mm (or 90mm) F/1.8 (or F/2) STM IS EF-M would be ideal, manual focus lenses could be much more appealing on EOS M cameras if Canon rolled out some form of focus peaking via firmware update.


----------



## slclick (Aug 28, 2018)

The focus peaking on the M5 works wonderfully.


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Aug 28, 2018)

slclick said:


> The focus peaking on the M5 works wonderfully.



Do the M's have focus peaking now? I don't own one, so I'm not sure. I just have the Canon DSLRs which it's noticeably absent in. In that case, the M's just got a whole lot more appealing to me. I might trade in my Fuji X-T1 for an M5 II when it comes out.


----------



## brianboru (Aug 28, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> Do the M's have focus peaking now? I don't own one, so I'm not sure. I just have the Canon DSLRs which it's noticeably absent in. In that case, the M's just got a whole lot more appealing to me. I might trade in my Fuji X-T1 for an M5 II when it comes out.



I have an M50 and focus peaking works quite well there.

You will need to find "Release shutter w/o lens" to use the Samyang as it's not chipped. This is C.Fn II.3 on the M50. (Canon decided to not document any of the C.Fn settings on the M50 presumably since the M50 is the mid-tier "M" and only deserves a Powershot grade manual.) I have the Samyang 16mm 2.0ED AS UMC CS for EF-M, this is one of theirs with the "metal tube bolted to the lens", as well as several pieces of vintage glass.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 28, 2018)

"superb, emotional and unique images" - Hopefully it is not the same like "vintage"!

Just tried again the FD 1.8 85mm S.S.C. on the M50 which makes a very compact system. But one drawback is the mass of 600g with the FD-EF-M adapter which is twice of the Samyang. The old FD lenses suffer from strong LOCA and a little bit aged coatings while delivering good contrast and sharpness just wide open.

If the Samyang is very good .... excellent optically and canon doesn't give me a viable alternative maybe a lens that wanders into (on of) my bag(s).


----------



## slclick (Aug 28, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> Do the M's have focus peaking now? I don't own one, so I'm not sure. I just have the Canon DSLRs which it's noticeably absent in. In that case, the M's just got a whole lot more appealing to me. I might trade in my Fuji X-T1 for an M5 II when it comes out.


They have had it for a while and it works very well.


----------

